# Set Ups and Help For 1/12 RC Madness Track



## phil614 (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi everyone! I am trying to get back into 1/12 carpet. I have an Associated 12L3 onroad car. Need help with setup; etc. I am using the "old school" Associated front end setup. .022 springs; .075 fiberglass tplate; 40? W oil center shock; blue spring; Jaco purple fronts; Grey rears. I am starting out for stock at the moment. Also need rollout; gearing help as well. Anything to get me going over at Madness so the learning curve will be short and steep. I don't need to keep slapping walls; chasing the car. Need a good setup that is a bit forgiving that will help my confindence and help me work on driving the car and learning the fast way around. Any help will be appreciated. Also I have a Futuba PCM radio; cannot figure out to set ATV; EXP; etc. Any : help would be appreciated there as well! THANX! :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

phil your best bet is to just stop in at madness with your car and stuff and ask mark smyka to look at it, and give some advise.


----------

